# فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام



## معماري (12 فبراير 2013)

إنتهى العرض


----------



## معماري (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام*

العرض مازال قائم والسعر قابل للتفاوض



سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## معماري (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## معماري (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام*

مازال العرض قائم اعزائي وقابل للتفاوض

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## معماري (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام*

سبحان الله


----------



## معماري (15 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فرصة للبيع طقم غرفة نوم نظيفة وبحالة ممتازة بالدمام*

( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي ياأيها اللذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما)...


----------

